# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Photos vintage d'animaux d'antan

## Mayday

J'aimerais beaucoup qu'on publie les photos vintage de chiens, chevaux ou chats, dans le but de montrer la différence entre hier et aujourd'hui.
Avec la sélection pour la beauté et la recherche de l'homogénéisation morphologique, on a vu certaines races changer, voire disparaître. 

A vos claviers, envoyez vos plus belles photos  :Smile: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je commence avec le Dogue de Bordeaux 


le chien du milieu est un tricolore



et aujourd'hui...

----------


## Mayday

Sampson,  un Shire, né en 1846 en Angleterre, est le plus grand cheval jamais enregisté. 2m20 à l'encolure. A 4 ans, après avoir été renommé Mammoth, son poids était estimé à 1,5 tonne.

----------


## Mayday

Brooklyn Supreme, étalon belge



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Mastino Napoletano

----------


## Pitchoun'

Le colley non plus n'est pas en reste pour ce qui est des modifications apportées au fil du temps...
 
Le Champion Charlemagne (né le 04 janvier 1879)

 
années 50-60

 colley blanc tricolore

 colley bleu merle (de nos jours)
 colley poil court

----------


## BlueBubble

Sharpei auparavant :


Et aujourd'hui...

----------


## borneo

L'empereur Guillaume II et son teckel :




Kaiser Wilhelm II sitting on a park bench with one of his dachshunds, Senta, in 1923....

Voilà une race qui n'a pas été trop bricolée, heureusement.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Une autre de Jean Harlow, 1930.

----------


## Mathildev

Bassets hound / bassets (pas sûre qu'il s'agisse du basset-hound pour certains) avant: 


Maintenant:

----------


## itchika

Actuellement je trouve que c'est absolument inimaginable d'en être arrivée là pour une une race, mais je trouve qu'à l'époque déja, la race présentait déja des tares handicapantes. 

Comme le bulldog:




Certe c'est encore pire maintenant...

----------


## Bringée

Toutes les races de molosses étaient plus élancées autrefois, et beaucoup plus belles à mon avis. On sent bien que tous ces chiens devaient être capables de faire leur travail. L'évolution du mâtin napolitain est assez désolante. Celui des années 50 me plait bien, maintenant ... non.

----------


## D-elphine

> Toutes les races de molosses étaient plus élancées autrefois, et beaucoup plus belles à mon avis. On sent bien que tous ces chiens devaient être capables de faire leur travail. L'évolution du mâtin napolitain est assez désolante. Celui des années 50 me plait bien, maintenant ... non.


et oui mais d'un côté aujourd'hui le travail n' existe plus, c'est même presque pour certains de l' esclavage alors qu'en fait ça rendait service aux races.
moi, j' aime les gros chiens très molosse très pataud mais je sais que pour la santé c'est pas top.

dogue du tibet d'avant, en fait c'était juste des chiens de garde, "chien de porte":


 

et celui là, j' ai l'impression qu'il a même été toiletté:
 
sinon on rencontre pas encore ce type en france mais ça devrait pas tarder...

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 celui ci vendu1,5 million de dollars, ça vous dit pas d'en faire l' élevage ?

----------


## lucile67

oui c'est hallucinant de voir le changement, jusqu'ou va-t-on aller comme ça dans les transformations...

----------


## Gretel

Pour les images anciennes du basset- hound je crois qu'il s'agit d'un basset d'Artois à jambes droites et non torses, ancêtre du basset artésien , les photos du hound actuel correspondent à la lignée beauté, les hounds qui chassent sont d'un modèle plus léger et risquent moins la paralysie. Les races de chiens courants (les longues oreilles dont je suis amoureuse) sont peu considérèes dans leur pureté  par les chasseurs : ils croisent avec telle race pour avoir de la vitesse, telle race pour la voix, telle race poilue pour que les chiens rechignent moins dans les ronces, bilan un anglo-français à poils durs quelle horreur !

----------


## D-elphine

je sais qu'ils sont hyper typés et c'est vers ça que se tourne l' avenir même si l'on trouve encore et heureusement des modèles "légers" et ça durera pour cette race car il y a tjs des gens qui se fichent complètement des expos qui demandent juste la confirmation pour la repro.
ils n'ont plus que la seule utilité d'être beaux, donc on pousse le physique à l' extrême, les gros tjs plus gros les petits tjs + petits, de + en + de poils (qui finit aussi par être un handicape) ....

----------


## Mayday

cool plein de superbes photos  ::

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Certaines races n'ont - heureusement? - pratiquement pas évolué depuis le XIX au niveau de la morphologie. Mais ce sont des races qui n'ont jamais été à la mode...

----------


## Mathildev

> Pour les images anciennes du basset- hound je crois qu'il s'agit d'un basset d'Artois à jambes droites et non torses, ancêtre du basset artésien , les photos du hound actuel correspondent à la lignée beauté, les hounds qui chassent sont d'un modèle plus léger et risquent moins la paralysie.


Oui c'est tout à fait possible, je n'ai pas réussi à avoir confirmation qu'il s'agit du basset-hound sur toutes les photos. Cela dit, on voit bien quand même l'exagération qu'il y a eu au niveau du surplus de peau grâce à certaines. J'ai croisé deux chiens basset-hound l'autre jour au parc. Ça m'a fait mal au cur tant ils peinaient à courir en voulant jouer avec ma chienne, toute rapide et bondissante  :Frown:  Leurs pattes si déformées et leur peau qui trainait pratiquement par terre... je me demande comment les propriétaires font pour ne pas (vouloir?) voir ça!




> Les races de chiens courants (les longues oreilles dont je suis  amoureuse) sont peu considérèes dans leur pureté  par les chasseurs :  ils croisent avec telle race pour avoir de la vitesse, telle race pour  la voix, telle race poilue pour que les chiens rechignent moins dans les  ronces, bilan un anglo-français à poils durs quelle horreur !


Pour les autres races courantes (moi aussi je suis très fan) je pense que le fait que les chasseurs ne s'arrêtent pas aux critères esthétiques est sans doute aussi ce qui les a sauvé de l'hyper-type, et ce qui donne donc des chiens sans handicap, résistants, avec un bon métabolisme.

----------


## Nyunyu

Toutes ces déformations ...

Heureusement que cela ne touche pas toutes les races, mais bordel, un bon paquet est concerné quand même  :: 
Le peu de races que j'ai eu la chance de voir sur les vieilles photos de famille, et qui n'ont pas beaucoup changé, sont les chiens hongrois (braque, komondor, puli, kuvasz ...).

----------


## itchika

Personnellement je n'aime déja pas le basset et bulldog ancien.  :Frown:

----------


## lealouboy

> Pièce jointe 157393 celui ci vendu1,5 million de dollars, ça vous dit pas d'en faire l' élevage ?


En même temps, il est orange, normal qu'il soit si cher  ::

----------


## D-elphine

le rouge chez le DT est courant mais peut être pas aussi prononcé quand même, il aurait été or on aurait compris le prix  :Smile: 


2 mâles, 2 champions, il est évident que de nos jours le 1er ne gagnerait plus même si sa morpho est belle :

----------


## sylviana

le basset hound, je me demande s'il est encore utilisé à la chasse? avec ce physique?

----------


## BlueBubble

Chez les CKC la différence est beaucoup moins flagrante (_sur les photos je veux dire_), voir inexistante. On parle bien des CKC et non des King Charles. 
Certains chiots naissent avec le museau plus ou moins long, le stop plus ou moins marqué etc. mais en tant qu'exemple, le miens ressemble beaucoup plus au premier que le deuxième.

----------


## dbeauxrats

Les amis chez qui ont a été ce week-end ont un basset hound, j'ai été hyper surprise quand je l'ai vu alors que ça fait des années que je le vois en photos ! C'est énorme c'te bête là, aussi large que ma table basse (bon, Clovis il a quand même quelques kilos en trop). Il a carrément les roubignoles (enfin non, il n'en a plus, mais vous voyez quoi) qui touchent par terre, par contre c'est hyper lest, j'ai vraiment été surprise, je m'attendais pas à ça !
Elle a aussi un bouledogue français superbe, assez typé mais pas trop (enfin j'ai vu pire !) mais pareil, je m'attendais à un chien pataud, le leur court partout et saute hyper bien sans que je l'ai vu se fatiguer beaucoup ce week-end !

Mais vraiment, le hound, il m'a mise sur le cul quand je l'ai vu !

----------


## lealouboy

> le basset hound, je me demande s'il est encore utilisé à la chasse? avec ce physique?


La chasse aux escargots peut être  ::  
Ceux que j'ai vu ne peuvent pas courir vite, ni longtemps (et même un qui ne peut pas courir du tout)  ::

----------


## Mayday

Bull Terriers par Christopher Gifford Ambler

----------


## vivelesbergers!

> La chasse aux escargots peut être  
> Ceux que j'ai vu ne peuvent pas courir vite, ni longtemps (et même un qui ne peut pas courir du tout)


Oui, le basset hound est toujours utilisé à la chasse... Mais comme dans beaucoup de races, tu as le modèle "chasse" (travail) et le modèle "expo" (beauté) qui n'ont strictement rien à voir (on dirait pas le même chien en fait).
Le basset hound "de chasse" a une endurance infernale : il ne court pas très vite, mais il peut courir des heures derrière un gibier. Il est aussi utilisé pour remonter la piste d'un cerf, chevreuil ou sanglier blessé car il a un très bon nez. Et là, pas question de courir, il doit au contraire prendre son temps et avoir complicité avec son maître.

----------


## Mayday

Terre-Neuve



1870's actrice Ada Rehan avec un Terre_neuve


- - - Mise à jour - - -

1943 Dogue allemand dans le film Jane Eyre.


1936

----------


## Mayday

Buster Keaton with a Welsh Corgi and Saint Bernard                Saint Bernard 1890

----------


## Mayday

Punch magasine 1889, une parodie des races de chiens

----------


## itchika

Le saint Bernard a vraiment beaucoup changé!

Pas mal la caricature, ça montre qu'à l'époque certaines races montraient déja des caractéristiques "hors norme" (plus naturelles car travaillées).

Pour tout dire je ne pense pas que l'hypertype soit un phénomène récent en fait, les hommes ont toujours cherché à modeler les chiens selon leurs envies, c'est à dire qu'ils ont déja sélectionné volontairement les chiens les plus typés, les plus grands par exemple et aujourd'hui nous ressentons vraiment la différence de cette évolution (car nous avons suffisamment de recul nécessaire, dans 100 ans on fera peut être les mêmes comparaisons en disant "en l'an 2000 au moins les chiens n'étaient pas sutrypés"). 

Pour vraiment contrôler cette évolution, il faudrait qu'un système métrique soit mis en place pour que les éleveurs puisse s'appuyer sur des données réelles.

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Un sapin avec des yeux peut être?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

* les OGM avant l'heure*

----------


## itchika

> je devine un irish wolfhound, un chihuhua, deux teckels, un sky terrier un bouledogue anglais et un carlin, et le truc au fond je sais pas si 'cest un sapin ou un chien


Dans la légende il est écrit HEDGE DOG, je crois que c'est un caniche...  ::

----------


## Mayday

Moi je pense que c'est le dorgupine celui du fond  (pine=sapin  porcupine=porc-épic) un sacré mélange en bref lol

----------


## itchika

:: 

Du coup ça nous indique toujours pas qu'elle race de chien il a voulu dessiner!  ::

----------


## Mayday



----------


## Lou

Berger BELGE (1898)  :Smile:

----------


## lealouboy

Djobi ressemble à Rintintin  ::

----------


## Lou

A noter que le 2e BA c'est du chien américain de show, en gros le "pire" qui se fait en hypertype de façon générale.

----------


## Gretel

j'ai un basset-hound de 12 ans passés, il joue encore beaucoup, il a grossi depuis sa torsion d'estomac en janvier dernier mais il reste svelte, et quand il court, c'est pas vite mais tenace avec un nez du tonnerre. oscar est voleur et debout sait se servir sur la table ... Je l'ai adopté en spa à l'âge de 18 mois, mal élevé et mal nourri, ce qui fait qu'ila toujours eu un modèle léger.

----------


## Delphane

> A noter que le 2e BA c'est du chien américain de show, en gros le "pire" qui se fait en hypertype de façon générale.


Surtout qu'il a une position qui accentue bien le physique... on dirait presque que le type à côté lui tire une patte vers l'arrière, non ?

----------


## Lou

Non je pense qu'il ne fait que tenir le chien dans cette position, mais il est probable qu'il l'ai placé "à la main" pour ce statique.
C'est la position typique de "show", qui est censée mettre en évidence les qualités de trotteur du chien je suppose (poussée de l'arrière main, etc.). D'un point de vue personnelle, je ne trouve pas ça esthétique du tout, sans même parler du reste.

Sur ce site vous pouvez voir l'évolution des lignées allemandes (haut de page) et américaines (bas de page): http://www.asuperiorgsd.com/p2p.html

Plus que la croupe "fuyante", c'est l'arrondi sur le dos qui me dérange.

----------


## sylviana

les chiens dans la vidéo ont été primés? avec un déplacement pareil?

----------


## Mathildev

Du coup ce sujet me fait inévitablement penser à ce fameux documentaire de la BBC dont on avait déjà discuté ici: 
Chiens de race, les maîtres FOUS

Et la vidéo en question (les voies françaises sont vraiment drôles par contre)

----------


## itchika

Oui c'est la statique propre au BA  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Comme ce qui est beau c'est d'avoir un chien avec une arrière main très plongeante ils accentuent le truc...

----------


## Lou

D'ailleurs la vidéo de la BBC reprend les mêmes images !

----------


## itchika

Pour le BA on a juste l'impression que l'arrière main ne va pas du tout avec l'avant main. ça fait tout atrophié, genre arrière main de vieux chien je trouve que c'est loin de le valoriser en temps qu'athlète.  :Frown:  (de toute manière ces chiens là n'en sont pas).

----------


## sylviana

on a l'impression qu'ils sont tous dysplasiques

----------


## BlueBubble

> C'est la position typique de "show", qui est censée mettre en évidence les qualités de trotteur du chien je suppose (poussée de l'arrière main, etc.).


Je confirme. Pauvres chiens...

----------


## borneo

> Dans la légende il est écrit HEDGE DOG, je crois que c'est un caniche...


C'est un jeu de mot en anglais : hedgehog = hérisson.

----------


## Noemie-

c'est impressionnant l'évolution de berger allemand quelle horreur...  :Frown:  ça me fait mal pour eux. 


Pour moi, comme itchika, l'avant main ne va pas avec l'arrière, sur ce chien on croirait qu'il a 2 ans à l'avant et 14 à l'arrière, c'est trop triste, j'imagine même pas le vieillissement de ce genre de chien.

----------


## lanat

Des Carlins vintage

----------


## lanat

et aujourd'hui :

----------


## lanat

lol des saints bernards :

----------


## lanat

très gros et beau chien avec une femme zombie 


- - - Mise à jour - - -

Un Americain staffordshire de l'ancien temp

----------


## Kybou!

Elle fait flipper ta nana Lanat ...  ::  Et le chien, qu'est-ce que c'est ?

Sinon, j'arrive même pas à comprendre que l'on puisse encore reproduire des carlins OMFG !!!

----------


## lanat

oui kibou elle a des sacrés cernes faudrait elle devait pas dormir beaucoup ! le chien c'est pas indiqué ce que c'est un genre de molosse/berger pas de race je pense et je pense que dans le temps les gens du peuple recherchaient pas spécialement de chiens de race parfois des types de physique pour tel ou tel fonction sur quoi ensuite on s'est basé pour faire certaines races. Les chiens de race de compagnie devaient être bien moins nombreux et était à la mode surtout dans la grande bourgeoisie (d'où la caricature plus haut). La mode du chien de "pure race" n'étant pas répandue et démocratisé comme à l'heure actuelle et à mon avis c'était pas plus mal... 

Le carlin comme beaucoup d'autre races brachycéphale (bouledogue,...) qui avaient le nez court autrefois ont étaient manipulé pour avoir la face de plus en plus large et écrasée d'où une souffrance respiratoire, des problèmes occulaires....mais j'ai était sur des sites forums d'éleveurs plus ou moins professionnels et apparemment plus l'animal est déformé et présente des problème physique apparent choquants (genre un oeil qui joue au tennis et l'autre qui ramasse les balle à l'extérieur de la tête) plus il y a de commentaire de potentiel acquéreur : "il est trop mignon", "il me faut le même!" , ect , sans jamais une question ou une remarque sur les éventuels problème de santé du chien, c'est assez allucinant. Donc comme c'est ce genre de physique problèmatique qui ce vend le mieux ce phénomène ne va faire que s'accentuer je crois hélas.

----------


## Lou

Ah ça l'offre et la demande.... C'est comme la "sélection" sur le couleur, les gens qui trouvent ça "trop chou" de mettre du merle sur du merle  ::

----------


## kevin93

Le Yorkshire avant et maintenant

----------


## Mayday

J'aime bien le chien du zombi. On voit qu'il a du vécu.

----------


## Kybou!

> (genre un oeil qui joue au tennis et l'autre qui ramasse les balle à l'extérieur de la tête)


Désolée, je sais que je ne devrais pas mais ...  ::   ::

----------


## Kyt's

A voir :

http://www.wakanshihtzu.fr/menu_chie...anciennes.html

http://www.wakanshihtzu.fr/chien_du_passe.html

----------


## itchika

Wouah le mastiff!




Et maintenant:

----------


## Mayday

English Mastiff

----------


## Mayday

Jock of the Bushveldt 1910, un des chiens les plus célèbres dans le livre des origines du SBT : croisement Manchester Terrier et femelle bulldog anglais bringée.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

boston terrier  1900

----------


## Lou

J'ai pensé à vous quand on a visité le Palais des Papes à Avignon le week-end dernier, voici ce que j'ai trouvé au détour des salles : 



Cette statue doit dater de la fin du XIVe siècle je pense, dommage de ne plus avoir le museau.
Ça me fait penser à une sorte de CKC  :Smile:

----------


## Elanym

Je suis toujours impressionnée par les changements.

Chez les chevaux entre autre, particulierement chez les race de trait. Avant : tracteur et puissant certes, mais aussi agile et adroit.
Qui ont été sélectionnés pour la viande ... et qui chez certaines races ne sont pas loin du type cullard quoi ...

Exemple chez l'ardennais :



Ou le percheron :

----------


## Elanym

A l'époque c'était des chevaux certes attelé mais également monté et effectivement qui faisait pas mal de choses.
Maintenant tu regarde certaines lignés "viandes" ils ont tout du boeuf cullard ....

----------


## Samsoudi

Magnifique  et très intéressant    ""reportage ""

----------


## manou 85

C'est un post très interressant.
On voit bien que le chien "vintage" la jouait "utile"
Sous prétexte de beauté on a accentuer certains défauts rendant le chien inserviable.

Les standards devraient être repris pour virer l'hyper type qui met en danger la santé de ses chiens.
.

----------


## loulouk

un grand classique ( les fans reconnaitront surement )

----------


## Kyt's

A voir :

http://www.wakanshihtzu.fr/menu_chie...anciennes.html

http://www.wakanshihtzu.fr/chien_du_passe.html

----------


## itchika

Wouah le mastiff!




Et maintenant:

----------


## Mayday

English Mastiff

----------


## Mayday

Jock of the Bushveldt 1910, un des chiens les plus célèbres dans le livre des origines du SBT : croisement Manchester Terrier et femelle bulldog anglais bringée.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

boston terrier  1900

----------


## Lou

J'ai pensé à vous quand on a visité le Palais des Papes à Avignon le week-end dernier, voici ce que j'ai trouvé au détour des salles : 



Cette statue doit dater de la fin du XIVe siècle je pense, dommage de ne plus avoir le museau.
Ça me fait penser à une sorte de CKC  :Smile:

----------


## Elanym

Je suis toujours impressionnée par les changements.

Chez les chevaux entre autre, particulierement chez les race de trait. Avant : tracteur et puissant certes, mais aussi agile et adroit.
Qui ont été sélectionnés pour la viande ... et qui chez certaines races ne sont pas loin du type cullard quoi ...

Exemple chez l'ardennais :



Ou le percheron :

----------


## Elanym

A l'époque c'était des chevaux certes attelé mais également monté et effectivement qui faisait pas mal de choses.
Maintenant tu regarde certaines lignés "viandes" ils ont tout du boeuf cullard ....

----------


## Samsoudi

Magnifique  et très intéressant    ""reportage ""

----------


## manou 85

C'est un post très interressant.
On voit bien que le chien "vintage" la jouait "utile"
Sous prétexte de beauté on a accentuer certains défauts rendant le chien inserviable.

Les standards devraient être repris pour virer l'hyper type qui met en danger la santé de ses chiens.
.

----------


## loulouk

un grand classique ( les fans reconnaitront surement )

----------

